

Playing games in class - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2010/01/playing_games_in_class.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
To counter my own points being made in this thread ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1058361>

Here is an item about using games in class. I note, in my own defence, that
they are not being used as motivation to study math (or anything else) but are
being used as vehicles for the material being studied. To my mind there is a
big difference. I'm all in favor of using games to carry lessons. I am less
convinced that the majority of kids would see the games as motivation to study
math.

------
Mz
I homeschooled my two sons. Games were a part of their curriculum. I think
games can be useful in that regard, but, like anything, can also be misused.

